# Frederick Anderson



## Valmai (Sep 14, 2012)

I am new to this site. My Great Grandfather, 'sailor' Frederick Anderson was born in Athens, Greece, in about 1845. His father was also a sailor and as I can't find a birth registration for Frederick, I assume he was born in Greece because his mother was with his father on board a vessel. 
Does anyone know of shipping lines which travelled to Greece, possibly from a port in Britain in the mid 1800s?
I would be grateful for any help, this is a very big brick wall at the moment!
Valmai


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Valmai said:


> I am new to this site. My Great Grandfather, 'sailor' Frederick Anderson was born in Athens, Greece, in about 1845. His father was also a sailor and as I can't find a birth registration for Frederick, I assume he was born in Greece because his mother was with his father on board a vessel.
> Does anyone know of shipping lines which travelled to Greece, possibly from a port in Britain in the mid 1800s?
> I would be grateful for any help, this is a very big brick wall at the moment!
> Valmai


Papayanni & Co.(Liverpool/London)


----------

